# Game 27: Spurs vs Houston Rockets - Friday, December 22, 2006; 7:00 PM CST



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

*San Antonio Spurs (20 - 6) vs Houston Rockets (15 - 10)*








vs









*Location:* AT&T Center - San Antonio, TX
*Date:* Friday - December 22, 2006
*Time:* 7:00 PM CST / 8:00 PM EST / 6:00 PM MST / 5:00 PM PST / 1:00 AM GMT
*TV:* ESPN, My35
*Radio:* WOAI 1200

*Spurs Expected Starting Lineup*





































C - Francisco Elson *|* PF - Tim Duncan *|* SF - Bruce Bowen *|* SG - Emanuel Ginobili *|* PG - Tony Parker

*Bench*
Michael Finley
Brent Barry
Fabricio Oberto
Beno Udrih
Robert Horry
Matt Bonner
Jacque Vaughn
Eric Williams
Jackie Butler

*Injuries*
No injuries reported.

*Rockets Expected Starting Lineup*





































C - Yao Ming *|* PF - Chuck Hayes *|* SF - Shane Battier *|* SG - Luther Head *|* PG - Rafer Alston

*Bench*
Juwan Howard
Bonzi Wells
Dikembe Mutombo
Vassilis Spanoulis
Scott Padgett
Steve Novak
John Lucas

*Injuries*
Tracy McGrady - SG - Back - Doubtful for Dec. 22 at San Antonio
Kirk Snyder - SF - Hand - I-L. Out until at least late January​


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

I'm getting kind of tired of playing all these injured teams. It's hard to judge where the Spurs are when we keep playing these teams with major contributors out. At least we can look forward to no 13 points in 35 seconds from TMac tonight. Like all Spurs vs Rockets games, this one will be a grind-it-out slugfest. I would really like to see the Spurs win by 10 or more but that is probably a little unrealistic. Yao is going to have a big night too because Fabricio and Elson have limited experience with him.

LineOFire's Prediction:

Houston Rockets - 84
San Antonio Spurs - 87

Let's get some posts in the game thread tonight!


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Porous defense right now by the Spurs. Tip-ins, dunks, and layups. You name it and the Spurs are giving it up. Yao already has 14 points.

Houston Rockets - 30
San Antonio Spurs - 21


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

I didn't think it could get any worse but it has. Bonner with a WTF type floater that somehow goes in.

Houston Rockets - 46
San Antonio Spurs - 32

2nd Quarter - 2:58 Remaining


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

I can't believe this defense. Our offense has certainly gotten better, but where has the defense gone? The Spurs are giving up 53 points on 56% shooting to the Rockets! The freakin' ROCKETS! The Sixers, Timberwolves, and even the Grizzlies shot the lights out against us at ~50%. I hope this is just a bad defensive stretch because it's going to start catching up to the Spurs when they start playing better teams. Ten turnovers already too. I don't see the Spurs making this deficit up like the last game.

Houston Rockets - 53
San Antonio Spurs - 36

Halftime


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

Man you guys aren't even trying tonight. Don't worry, we usually give the game away in the 4th.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

yaontmac said:


> Man you guys aren't even trying tonight. Don't worry, we usually give the game away in the 4th.


The Rockets are playing amazingly defensively, as one would expect them to. If the Spurs were even playing defense half as good as the Rockets the game would be a lot closer. Damn Yao Ming and his height hacks!:rofl2:


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Manu with a great three, but Head hits a miracle shot to match it. Trading baskets with the Rockets isn't going to do anything.

Houston Rockets - 64
San Antonio Spurs - 47

3rd Quarter - 5:48 Remaining


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

The 4th is our kryptonite


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Duncan's missed free throws are killing us. If we get the lead under 10 we MIGHT be able to pull off a 4th quarter comeback.

Houston Rockets - 68
San Antonio Spurs - 55

3rd Quarter - 2:54 Remaining


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LineOFire said:


> Duncan's missed free throws are killing us. If we get the lead under 10 we MIGHT be able to pull off a 4th quarter comeback.
> 
> Houston Rockets - 68
> San Antonio Spurs - 55
> ...


You can win it from there.

We have given away bigger leads against worst teams in the 4th


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Horry hits a three. Duncan gets a technical and they foul Bonzi Wells. Trading baskets...

Houston Rockets - 74
San Antonio Spurs - 59

End of 3rd Quarter


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Ginobili with a 3 off another missed free throw and Yao picks up his fifth! The lead is still too big for a comeback.

Houston Rockets - 79
San Antonio Spurs - 65

4th Quarter - 7:41 Remaining


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Dont worry Im waiting for us to crack right about now....


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Without Manu and Tony tonight we would be losing by 40+ points. The defense is still non-existant.

Houston Rockets - 92
San Antonio Spurs - 76

4th Quarter - 3:50 Remaining


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL anyone on you team can do a Tmac 13 points in 33 seconds?


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

With Oberto, Bonner, and Jacque throwing up those perfectly calculated shots we still have a chance to win!

Houston Rockets - 97
San Antonio Spurs - 76

4th Quarter - 1:16 Remaining


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Towels been thrown in I love it


Rockets gotta be more consistent though.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Frustrating loss. Yao Ming barely even played. Our "deep" bench got destroyed by the Rockets'. Manu and Tony kept us within 20 points while Tim blew. The Rockets, who usually struggle offensively, shot over 50% on us and played their usual great defense.

Houston Rockets - 97
San Antonio Spurs - 78

Final


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Well seems like our guys stepped up, and the Spurs may have thought this would be an easy win and left their guard down. Anyway, we'll definitely take this win


----------



## iceman44 (May 25, 2006)

That was a real beating. Nothing went right.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> Well seems like our guys stepped up, and the Spurs may have thought this would be an easy win and left their guard down. Anyway, we'll definitely take this win


You sure you don't want to give it back? I'd gladly take it off your hands.:biggrin:


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

wow i went to this game and right from the start of it things werent going right for me or the spurs. check this out, so my row is right in the middle of our section. and guess freakin what, the row and/or rows behind me all have rocket rowdies ppl. if u dont know who they are, they are the loudest most annoying ppl on the face of this earth. to be honest, all fans should be like them during a home game, but for some reason arent. i became almost deaf at the end of the first quarter. i could stand the guys yelling and cheering, but there was a freakin girl sitting behind me, and when she yelled, she would reach a supersonic pitch that almost blew my ear drums. i needed the spurs to shut them up, but of course that didnt happen either. stupid spurs, where was the D? they were shooting 50 percent on us all night. 

WHOS YOUR DADDY, BATTIER!
ahah wow, the rowdies kick ***


----------

